# Deep embarrasment down the gym....



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Since I fell down about 10 stairs six weeks ago whilst carrying a suitcase containing a weeks worth of clothes for 3 adults (yes, it was a big suitcase I was carrying, but pushing on my right knee which caught the bannister and carried me foward), my left arm took the brunt of my 'dive' on the wall which I ended up plummeting into, I torn a ligament, my gym-work has been simply jumping on the bike/treadmill/cross-trainer and doing cardio + abs, as these are the two things guaranteed NOT to involve anything to do with my left arm.

However, last week I couldn't take it no more, and decided that I'd hit the weights again...but being captain sensible I used the machines and moved the pin to the lowest of the low, just going through the motions until blood was pumping through my chest and back (these are the two areas I work on a Sunday), and ANY exercises that I attempted which I felt the slightest twinge in my left arm, I would immediately stop and try something else. So, results on the Monday were a nice tight feeling in the chest and back muscles, and no pain in my arm.....result !!

Today, after another week of feeling pretty darn good with the arm, I decided to up the pin slightly, beginning with cable flyes. These worked real well, pumping the chest full of blood, and no pain in the arm. As somebody was using the Smith Press I felt my next option (as I wanted to do lying Bench Presses, safely) would be to use the Bench, but just the bar on it's own first.....pushed off the rack...hmmm, mini-twinge at first, but none during the movement. Couldn't resist next putting another 30kg on the bar, which is quite light for what I would generally use, and went to push of the rack. Slowly using force to push of the rack, making sure I was focusing on the arm, I could feel a twinge in the left arm, and so abandoned the lift ! <groan> 

I therefore had to return to the machines instead !! How much longer am I gonna have to go being a weakling ?! <sigh> :wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Better to be careful than have the bar drop and you tear a muscle.

Going too quickly will end up in a serious injury.

I broke my Femur in 4 places and tried to do Squats when I was building again and I fractured it again and spent 7 weeks in New cross Hospital, Wolverhampton.
I have a pin from my hip to my knee and the Consultant told me that if Im not careful and bend the pin I could be open to having the leg off ! 

Slow and steady wins the race my friend


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

I went from pressing 60kg dumbbells to 5kg dumbbells (nice yellow rubber ones) after my last shoulder op in Feb 2010... I'm now back up to 45's but it's took rather a while to feel confident again with that weight...


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Rotator cuff injury/torn muscle in my left shoulder 4 months ago. As soon as i get warm it doesnt hurt so I get all silly at Karate and bash things.
Next day cant even take my damn T shirt off.
More fool me.
Now i am two weeks into ENFORCED lay off courtesy of being stupid. Should have taken two weeks four months ago and right now i would be 100%.

The pain is there for a reason!!

Ming the Cabin fevered


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a bad mid back earlier this year, where whenever I would arch my back on anything it would cramp up. It was really getting me down and my training sessions were really suffering, only benching light and stopping halfway through sets etc.

My mate finished Uni for the year so started training again, and he made sure I was really strict on not lifting too heavy weights, and giving me a more beady eyed spot than normal.

My back is so good now and still not going to mad on it, doing alot of stretching and back extentions. With the rest I had aswell it has helped my push passed my plateau and I'm getting 4 solid reps out of 45kg dumbbells on flat bench now. :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Showshine said:


> *Better to be careful than have the bar drop and you tear a muscle*.
> 
> Going too quickly will end up in a serious injury.
> 
> ...


^ that's the exact reason I didn't attempt to push the bar off the rack. I was so concerned of the bar dropping on my chest, and me not having the umph to push it back off again. To think I'd have ended up where I was six weeks ago, with my arm absolutely killing, was to much to bear.

Thanks for the replies though guys - nice to know I'm not alone on the 'rehab' type workouts


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Dont worry Krim, I think most of us are like this.
I am 38 now and can not do half of what I used to. Makes it even worse when the missus points it out:wall: Too many injuries. Its a pain when some skinny kid lifts double what I did, vanity eh!
I have to miss out certain stuff because I dont have the movement any more.
I concentrate on what I can do and try and do it well.
Keep your chin up:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Injuries happen - I've been having to work around a dodgy right shoulder since I was 16 - it's dislocated over thirty times!

My most annoying thing is when surfing big(gish) waves - I can duck dive (when you push the board under the whitewater when paddling out) most waves but when they hit a certain power, I have to chuck my board and dive under because the risk of popping my shoulder out is too high. Looks a bit lame but saves months of pain!

I had to be very careful in the gym too.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Injuries happen - I've been having to work around a dodgy right shoulder since I was 16 - *it's dislocated over thirty times!*My most annoying thing is when surfing big(gish) waves - I can duck dive (when you push the board under the whitewater when paddling out) most waves but when they hit a certain power, I have to chuck my board and dive under because the risk of popping my shoulder out is too high. Looks a bit lame but saves months of pain!
> 
> I had to be very careful in the gym too.


:doublesho 30 TIMES ???......Holy Sh..

I've never had any physical injuries prior to this, as I've always trained within my boundaries, and <touch wood> haven't taken a fall like I did recently.

I see skinny guys down our gym pressing more than I have been (prior to my injury), but have never really let it bother me as my main purpose for lifting weights is the aesthetic side of the game, and not the power. Stil, they must be p!ssing themselves right now watching me struggle with an empty bar !!


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Best my last op, my shoulder would dislocate/subluxate 30 times a day or more. I lived in a sling 24/7 for 4 months. Hated it!

After any type of surgery, you HAVE to leave you ego at the door and train within your bodies current capabilities.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> :doublesho 30 TIMES ???......Holy Sh..
> 
> I've never had any physical injuries prior to this, as I've always trained within my boundaries, and <touch wood> haven't taken a fall like I did recently.
> 
> I see skinny guys down our gym pressing more than I have been (prior to my injury), but have never really let it bother me as my main purpose for lifting weights is the aesthetic side of the game, and not the power. Stil, they must be p!ssing themselves right now watching me struggle with an empty bar !!


Only hospitalised twice - the rest of the times it popped back in but hurt like HELL! Used intensive physio and got it almost 100% strong again (my physio tested it recently) - but still super cautious. It meant benching/shoulder pressing with machines in case it gave way (free weights are too unstable for certain body groups with this injury) and general care when surfing, diving and doing martial arts. I'm a HUGE believer in good physio though - I have fixed all sorts of issues with it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTeTBLCmPdBwNRxfDOC5jFURP0Z_HseVd2iz1H6bOMSmzpeXE9u

So how were Patsy's threepennys then? :lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Take it easy Krim

I tore my bicep at the gym many years ago and had intense (and painful) physio to help the healing. Still niggles today and all because I could push a few more Kg!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Exercise is bad for you.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> Exercise is bad for you.


:lol:

I think it was the 'falling down the stairs with a suicase in my right hand' that was bad for me 

I'm back down there tonight to train Legs and Shoulders, but I'll be damned at the moment if I'm getting under the squat rack....the way my arm has been playing up, it could end up 'giving' at just the wrong moment. So, as bland as they are, it's gonna be swapped for leg presses instead. Deep Joy!


----------

